
Nice bug discovered in web GMail on desktop - dosy
To reproduce, go to a folder&#x2F;label&#x2F;tab that has at least one message with an attachment (like a PDF, or video), then click the &quot;select all&quot; button to make all messages on the page are selected (50 or less, DO NOT &quot;select all 3000 messages&quot;), then right click the attachment and choose the bottom option &quot;Open in new window&quot;, sit back and watch as 50 (or whatever the number of messages on that page) of windows open for your attachment.
======
ChrisRR
You should submit a bug report. Click the send feedback button in Gmail

~~~
dosy
No you should be grateful I made it here. Click that little up arrow to show
it, and if you want a bug report, go make it yourself.

They're more likely to see it fast here, than in one of the 40000 feedbacks
per day. Even more likely if you show your appreciation.

